# NY-LA



## SaraVida (Jun 14, 2018)

Weila!
I am looking for a ticket from Europe to EEUU in september. Want to go to LA but i saw that the tickets are cheaper to NY. How many time can be HH from NY-LA? Another options? Interesting things to visit on the way?
Thanks!
Sara


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 14, 2018)

what is HH? 

& definitely a panorama of interesting places here just depends on how you want to do the trip


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 14, 2018)

rana y sapo said:


> what is HH?



hitch hike.


----------



## Tadaa (Jun 14, 2018)

check wow air.. they have fairly cheap flights to LA with layovers in iceland

hitchhiking across the country will take you a week, ten days

but depending on what you want to do you might be better off flighing to LA. you ll spend more money on the road then the extra cost for the flight


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 14, 2018)

hmm I'd imagine hitching from NYC to LA would take a long ass time if you wanted to do it in an organic way...probably for the best with that route you linked up with a rideshare here or other sites

Wowair is a good option

check Spirit Airlines also, it's a USA based discount airline you may find that to be in your interest 1. get your flight to NYC 2. get a spirit flight to LA or close (vegas, portland, etc) 3. begin hitchhiking

you will spend more on the road between the northeast and southwest than a simple flight, yes absolutely but it may also be in your interest...you could swing through many different cities, historic and/or college towns, countryside areas, national parks/forests...assuming you are not only really interested in LA and NYC


----------

